# KA24DE fuel system



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going KA-T soon, and while in the process of rebuilding the engine i want to go ahead and get the parts for my fuel system upgrade. I am in need of a Walbro 255 fuel pump (ebay unless someone can beat $90 shipped), i need a top feed style fuel rail, and some top feed injectors with pigtails. Not looking to spend a fortune, i was 1 day too late on a post on another forum for 370cc injectors on a GReddy fuel rail for under $140 shipped.. looking to spend about that if someone has something used still in working condition.


----------

